Ask HN: Is root-servers.org still official auth for root DNS; is down now? - vonklaus
======
doctorshady
It was down for me last night. The topic was flagged for asking, though.

~~~
vonklaus
I saw that. Also have confirmed via a few down detectors. It is down.

edit: I guess, my follow up is-- is that important? It is just a map, but they
lettered subdomains are up.

~~~
doctorshady
I dunno - certainly isn't good. All the root DNS servers appear to be up,
though.

